# HELP!



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

K, so most of you know i'm a cruiser on here, get on basically everyday.

I was just reading on here, and though, "i probably should clean out my tank, rearrange it and introduce my other red." I get ready to clean everything out, and i notice a rather large area that was colored orange-ish. I look closer, and say "oh sh*t, they bred!" One of my reds is hovering over it hardcore, even when i get close to the tank. (they usually scatter around the tank harcore)

I was excited, and i panicked at the sametime.

I KNOW ALMOST NOTHING ABOUT BREEDING! I WASN'T EVEN TRYING TO BREED THEM!

I want to keep them, and now i have to set up my 55 gallon tank, go to the pet store right now, get another filter, and a sponge, or whatever

I actually noticed it last night, but didn't pay too much attention to it.

I have a frozen thing of brine shrimp from petsmart i bought a week or so ago.... 
So someone quick... help me! Let me know what i need to get and all the good stuff! I want to get it tonight!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, since you're a "cruiser" on here you already know how to search the Breeding part of the forums for what you need to know. =]


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> Well, since you're a "cruiser" on here you already know how to search the Breeding part of the forums for what you need to know. =]


....had a feeling some smart ass would say that. I was actually reading up on it now. I would rather someone actually inform me on my question quick instead of searching for the answer in another thread. The pet store closes soon, so i wanted a quick answer.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are 2 pictures i just took


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

those def look like eggs to me! my 5 reds arent old enough to breeed i think so i have no idea but those defineatly look like eggs to me!! congrats


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

thats what i thought. I just cleaned my tank less than a week ago. I did about a 40% change, and immediately after that i did about a 10-20% water change. (due to bad maintenance over break... params needed to be taken care of since i wasn't around much and roommate fed them)

So maybe thats what did it? I noticed about a week ago 2 of my reds were biting eachother and circling around each other, so i thought it was a maybe since i wasn't necessarily trying to breed them (i know some people have trouble with that) and what do you know? eggs. Which is why i'm asking for quick advice cuz i want to be prepared for 'em tomorrow or so


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Excited about your reds breeding, luck of the draw. Well, you basically need to get a sponge filter, a 10 gallon tank would make it easier for the fry to find the food but your 55 gallon would work, although I've never tried it, a baby brine shrimp hatchery, and some baby brine shrimp eggs. The frozen brine shrimp are adult brine and will be too big for the little mouths of the fresh hatched fry.

lol, I wasn't trying to be a smart ass, I forgot to press reply before I went and ate dinner so my last post didn't add to my first one.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> Excited about your reds breeding, luck of the draw. Well, you basically need to get a sponge filter, a 10 gallon tank would make it easier for the fry to find the food but your 55 gallon would work, although I've never tried it, a baby brine shrimp hatchery, and some baby brine shrimp eggs. The frozen brine shrimp are adult brine and will be too big for the little mouths of the fresh hatched fry.
> 
> lol, I wasn't trying to be a smart ass, I forgot to press reply before I went and ate dinner so my last post didn't add to my first one.


HAHA 666


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pictures, those are definitely fertilized eggs. What size tank do you have and how many fish do you house in there?



scotty said:


> Excited about your reds breeding, luck of the draw. Well, you basically need to get a sponge filter, a 10 gallon tank would make it easier for the fry to find the food but your 55 gallon would work, although I've never tried it, a baby brine shrimp hatchery, and some baby brine shrimp eggs. The frozen brine shrimp are adult brine and will be too big for the little mouths of the fresh hatched fry.
> 
> lol, I wasn't trying to be a smart ass, I forgot to press reply before I went and ate dinner so my last post didn't add to my first one.


HAHA 666
[/quote]
hahahhaahha


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

They bred in my 90 gallon tank. I have 4 reds in there now.

So it turns out i have a pretty busy night now... lol.

I have to rearrange my 90 gallon tank so i can introduce my other red so he doesn't get picked on... Then i have to cyphon the eggs out, clean my 5 gallon tank (one of those tetra cube tanks), then set up my little tank with the sponge filter i just bought.

Question on brine shrimp, i'll tell you what i have with me... (i'll just explain what they look like)

I have a box of Spirulina Enriched Brine shrimp. On the back it says it has spirulina algae mixed in it, and god for bala sharks, malawi, cichlids, tropheus, ad silver dollars. Made by San Francisco bay brand

The other one i have is also made by San Francisco bay brand. It's called "Sally's baby brine shrimp" It says it' was hatched from decapsulated cysts

Let me know if i have the right stuff


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I would actually wait a couple of more days before you siphon out the eggs, at least until they've developed their tails. This will make siphoning easier as the stickiness of the eggs won't be as strong. This will also give the male a chance to do it's thing and fan the eggs providing fresh water over the fresh eggs and eating, ridding away of the inviable eggs of the batch. Out of the two foods you have the Sally's baby brine shrimp would be better than the other one. If the sally's baby brine shrimp is frozen cubes though, I think it would be hard to get the fresh fry to feed on. Fresh hatched fry tend to go for food that's swimming right in front of their faces, moving food.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I think that when you rearrange the tank, you should think about not disturbing the area where the two have paired off and established their territory. Just move around and rearrange the rest of the tank imho. Anyway, since they've already paired up I'm sure that even if you were to rearrange the whole tank that the male will establish another territory and mate again with the female.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

k, thanks for the advice.. I'll set the tank up how it was and rearrange the other stuff. I didn't disturb the eggs either.... I'll setup the 6 gallon tank for now so i can have it ready within the next few days. I noticed the eggs last night, so do you think in a day or so they'll be ready to be sucked out?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Yea, you'll start to see some of the eggs kind of just disappear in the next couple of days, that means they're developing their tails and are starting to dig under into the gravel. In a couple of days they'll definitely be ready. You should already have set up your sponge filter in your main tank to quickly seed it with beneficial bacteria, but even then it will still take a few weeks to get it cycled.

What size are your reds?

And to add, that is a pretty good amount of eggs for a first batch, I'm guessing there's at least a couple thousand in there.

And to add some more, if you don't do well with this batch of eggs, you shouldn't worry too much as once reds begin to breed, they are pretty prolific at it so you'll definitely get another go at it. Also, it seems that the first batch isn't always the strongest batch, so that's another thing to keep in mind if you don't do too well with this one; also because your sponge filter isn't cycled yet.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> Yea, you'll start to see some of the eggs kind of just disappear in the next couple of days, that means they're developing their tails and are starting to dig under into the gravel. In a couple of days they'll definitely be ready. You should already have set up your sponge filter in your main tank to quickly seed it with beneficial bacteria, but even then it will still take a few weeks to get it cycled.
> 
> What size are your reds?
> 
> ...


I'll keep you all updated with some pics here shortly

Yeah i just checked just now and they're basically gone. You can still tell there were eggs, but not like it was last night. They basically look like they've been buried. I'm gonna keep my tank setup very similiar to how it was so the next batch will do better with my inexperience. I love this hobby, so it adds a different level to it


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I love this hobby as well and I believe breeding fish and actually getting them through the egg/fry phase into good sized fish is as far into the hobby as we can get. It's the ultimate experience, lol.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

I would have to agree with you on that one... I haven't even sucked them out yet and i'm excited! Let alone taking care of 1500 new reds!

I'll make a new thread when they hatch so i can document their progress


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

very good. i'm all giddy, haha, i'm excited for you.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Congrats you are a lucky SOB


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Rick james said:


> Congrats you are a lucky SOB


haha, that i am. Lucky that i didn't have to do any of the breeding rituals that some people do, and lucky that my tank setup motivated them to breed!

Like i said, i'm really new to this. I know how to house piranhas and everythng... but this just happened all of a sudden, and i flipped out

I have a question tho...

I'm filling my tank as i type this and I just purchased a sponge filter today. It says to hook it up to an air pump? That doesn't make sense to me. Cuz air pumps emit O2, not suck anything in like a filter....

Basically, my first batch of fry are gonna be bad since i don't know much about raising them....

I'll keep reading up on it so i can raise them better.... I'll keep you guys updated and like i said, i'll make a new thread with the updates


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

daily i just set up a canister filter and have all my old media that is still running... might help w/ a quick cycle and some bio spira at pet worlf..... but still going to be interesting.... ohh and what you going to do w/ them j/w... b/c you might what to think about that haha... call the store at the great mall or pet world only ones around here that ever have ne p's.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll call them soon binfet... can't find my phone right now

I plan on raising them til their decent size then selling them to pet world or something... they dont get shipments very often so they'll prpb. buy them.

Or if someone wants them, i'll sell.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

You gotta get them to survive to that point first friend. Sponge filters work like this, air is pumped into the middle compartment of the where the sponge grabs hold of the plastic piece, as air is pumped in, the bubbles naturally float to the top creating suction through the sponge, it pulls water through the sponge as the air bubbles rise, this is the way a sponge filter works. The air also provides oxygen for the beneficial bacteria as they need it to do their thing and survive. Hope that made sense.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Found my phone. damn roommates hid it from me.

Justin---- I called aquariums wholesale in the great mall and the guy said he'd buy them off me when they're about an inch in length. I'm gonna have to cyphon them out tonight before i go to work cuz they're developing tails. Also gotta go buy a thing of bio spira to help setup the tank.


----------

